# Games you lost



## CuteYuYu (Feb 18, 2016)

Here's a list of the games I lost:
 (there's probably more) 

Pokemon fire red
Pokemon blue mystery dungeon
The Chronicles of Narnia, the lion, the witch, and the wardrobe (GBA)
Finding Nemo (GBA)
Kingdom hearts coded (DS)
Nintendogs (Lab and friends)

Which ones did you lose and how?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 18, 2016)

i once lost (or rather, my sisters once lost) my copy of mario party ds. i found it after a while tho.

and idk if this counts, but i once let my brother borrow my copies of super mario galaxy 2 and luigi's mansion 2, and... well, i haven't seen them since.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 18, 2016)

Pokemon Firered and Shadow the Hedgehog

Though I'm not upset about losing Shadow. That game disappointed me.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 18, 2016)

It's all coming back to me xD
I also lost kirby squeak squad and sonic advance


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 18, 2016)

I lost my old Guitar Hero game like 5 years ago and haven't seen it since.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 18, 2016)

I've never lost any games, I'm pretty careful with my stuff, but I did find an old cartridge of Pok?mon Soul Silver on the beach before. I took it, since it looked like it had been laying there a while and no one was nearby. It looks like it has a bit of sand on it so I'm not sure if I ought to put it in my 3DS.. I found it like 3 years ago now. ;v;


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

my brother's copy of ACWW.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 18, 2016)

you mean misplaced the physical cartridge; or as in, were never able to beat the game?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 18, 2016)

I lost my Zubo (DS). It's not something I really care about, but it was a fairly good game when I was a child. I haven't lost any other games, they're all in a big bag.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 18, 2016)

King Dad said:


> you mean misplaced the physical cartridge; or as in, were never able to beat the game?




..Never able to beat the game cause I'm a nub. LOL JK. That would be sad if it was cause I could never beat the games xD I physically lost my game cartridges. Atleast I beat all my games before I lost them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some of my games were stolen from me since I used to go to a daycare
and some of them got lost due to my mom cleaning -__-

- - - Post Merge - - -

o that was my 1000th post yey


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 18, 2016)

I've never lost any of my games. I keep all my games in a clean space on my desk and as soon as I'm done with them I put them back in their case


----------



## mintellect (Feb 18, 2016)

I remember leaving one of my DS games at the library when I was a kid.

I also lost my third NL cartridge a while back, but I found it eventually.


----------



## boujee (Feb 18, 2016)

Sonic adventure 2 battle 
I swear everytime I get this game it just disappears.


----------



## piske (Feb 18, 2016)

My sister lost the copy of Pokemon x I loaned to her ;v; does that count?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 18, 2016)

pinelle said:


> My sister lost the copy of Pokemon x I loaned to her ;v; does that count?



Ye that counts 
It could be you or anyone you know who lost a game

but that sucksss D:


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2016)

I misplaced Pok?mon Ruby and Emerald like almost two years ago and I'm sufferin. I know they're in my house somewhere I just cannot figure out what I did with them. I have no idea why they're not in any of the normal places where I might've put them. Just.. ugh. /sobs

Before this the only game I lost was Pok?mon Pinball (once again in my house) as a little kid. I knew my mom didn't remember that I even had it so I asked for it for Christmas and got a new one... then found the old one shortly after. I still feel bad about that. :(


----------



## MintySky (Feb 19, 2016)

I lost my Mario kart ds game. I found it again last year but now I have lost it again xD


----------



## focus (Feb 19, 2016)

super smash bros. ); imy buddy


----------



## Mariah (Feb 19, 2016)

Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games
Nintendogs Lab and Friends (For some reason, I only lost that one. I still have the other three.)
One of my Wild World copies.


----------



## kassie (Feb 19, 2016)

*rule of rose* for the ps2.

..technically _i_ didn't lose it but i let a friend borrow the game who then left it at their dad's house and he threw it away. i cri everytiem bc this game is now rare and pretty expensive )-:


----------



## Romaki (Feb 19, 2016)

All of my DS games from 2006-2010 but I think my mom just sold them.


----------



## frio hur (Feb 19, 2016)

i'll never lend games to my brother ever again...


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 23, 2016)

My copy of Pokemon Crystal, super bummed that I lost it


----------



## SolarInferno (Feb 23, 2016)

Lord of the Rings: Return of the King on GBA. My brother had it in his GBA SP, and his SP went missing somewhere in the house (most likely our dad cleaning up) so I lost what was one of my favourite games at the time. Kept hoping it'd turn up somewhere in the house, or that I'd find another copy in some game shop, but I never did (this was back before I had access to the internet).

Also lost my disk for Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth 2 Expansion Pack: The Rise of the Witch King for PC more recently. I think it's probably in another case, although I've checked all of the game cases I come across. Could potentially be in one of the CD cases, but I can't be bothered going through all of them considering I have around 300.


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 23, 2016)

I lost a majority of my games. Some were shipped away, some destroyed, some missing. One of my favourites was Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak. I lost that one twice before I could finish the game. And now I want to play it again.


----------



## Squidward (Feb 26, 2016)

I lost Nintendogs. I was really sad about it and then my best friend gave me his Nintendogs. Then I lost his Nintendogs. ;o;


----------



## Finnikins (Feb 29, 2016)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Explorers of Sky, two days after Christmas even. I still look at the place I might have lost it to this day. It always gives me a sense of sorrow. huhuhuhu


----------



## Balverine (Mar 1, 2016)

I lost a copy of new leaf lol
Haven't found it to this day

I'm sure I've lost others, I just can't think of any off the top of my head


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 1, 2016)

I lost quite a few of my old DS lite games all at once ><
I was coming home from school with them and they fell out of my bag. 
So bummed. I lost AN Wild World, Bratz (Don't judge me cx) uh..Pokemon Pearl and Tomb Raider:Underworld


----------



## ChocoMagii (Mar 1, 2016)

Harvest Moon more friends of mineral town. 
I probably lost it on a plane ride. Too sleep deprived to notice it was gone. TT


----------



## Seastar (Mar 3, 2016)

Paper Mario Sticker Star
Mario Party DS
Littlest Petshop Garden
One of the two Kingdom Hearts DS games. I forgot which one. They both belong to my brother and one is missing.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 9, 2016)

I actually had another game I lost, Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor Overclocked, but I found it an hour ago in the box of the first Adventure Time game


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 9, 2016)

Pokemon X which had like a hundred shinies and most legendaries :'(


----------



## unravel (Mar 11, 2016)

Prolly just SNES games


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 11, 2016)

Kingdom hearts


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 11, 2016)

My brother lost my copy of Pokemon Y, which really sucks.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 11, 2016)

I lost my first animal crossing new leaf game and my 3ds i got for my graduation a few years back Dx


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

A lot of old Gameboy(and its successors) cartridges, mainly because they were so small and I never had enough cases for them and whatnot and I moved em around a lot : <


----------



## demoness (Mar 12, 2016)

the first monster rancher, wario land 4, skullmonkeys, ape escape.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 15, 2016)

Pokemon Platinum </3


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 15, 2016)

My original acnl >n< when I moved I lost it somewhere along the way..


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 15, 2016)

For years we thought we lost the first Mario Party, but we eventually assumed our dad hid it from us (which was confirmed when I found it in an obscure cupboard in the dining room). We loved that game but in retrospect it's probably a good thing he hid it because we nearly destroyed our controllers playing it. Goddamn Paddle Battle.

I lost, more like misplaced, Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days but found it eventually. Besides that I'm surprised I have never lost a game for good (yet).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

MishMeesh said:


> For years we thought we lost the first Mario Party, but we eventually assumed our dad hid it from us (which was confirmed when I found it in an obscure cupboard in the dining room). We loved that game but in retrospect it's probably a good thing he hid it because we nearly destroyed our controllers playing it. Goddamn Paddle Battle.
> 
> I lost, more like misplaced, Kingdom Hearts 365/2 Days but found it eventually. Besides that I'm surprised I have never lost a game for good (yet).



paddle battle you say.. i say that bicycle thing lol!


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 15, 2016)

Moko said:


> paddle battle you say.. i say that bicycle thing lol!



Both. Definitely both.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

MishMeesh said:


> Both. Definitely both.



verdade 

but yeah i wonder what they were thinking there lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 15, 2016)

majores mask
animal crossing new leaf
animal crossing wild world
mario kart 7
nintendogs+cats
and A BUNCH OF GAMES MY BROTHER LOST ON THE BUS WHEN I WAS 7


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 15, 2016)

I've never lost any actual games, but I _have_ lost a gamecube. (as odd as that sounds)
We had 2 in our house at one point, and one of them just...vanished. Can't find it to this day. >.>


----------



## MegaAquaKat (Mar 17, 2016)

a LOT of Pokemon games (Especially Pokemon Ranger. That one was fun)
I don't know but I have this PS vita case for an Avatar game but I dont remember owning one??
also the very first Sonic game. The weird part is I remembered playing it on this really cool flip phone my grandpa gave us and it had movies in it. The cool part is that the screen rotates in any direction and now im getting off topic.

and I think my brother gave my Mario kart cartridge to my cousin


----------



## Horizon (Mar 17, 2016)

Robot Wars on GBA, I need to get another copy from eBay!


----------



## Isabelle Inc. (Mar 17, 2016)

I lost Animal Crossing New Leaf and some cheap Mario And Sonic at the olympics game


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 17, 2016)

Bowsers inside story. It used to be my favourite aswell, and I never managed to complete it to see the cool storyline. I lost it as things started getting interesting, sadly.


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

ah..... Pokemon Yellow and Pokemon Gold ;____; Goodbye, childhood memories.
I remember that I could never get past Mt. Moon for some reason hahahah,,

Also, I kind of lost the Game Boy SP and DS Lite that I actually played my games on, LOLOLOL.


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

I lost my animal crossing game a few days ago.. ;-;


----------



## classically.trained (Mar 27, 2016)

Mario Kart (DS). I have no idea how I lost it, but I ended up getting another copy.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

Literally all my GameCube games. I think this kid stole them, actually. He stole a lot of things from me. The only one that survived was Ocarina of Time (Master Quest). I lost so much... including Twilight Princess, Super Smash Bros. Melee, Animal Crossing and Resident Evil... and so, so many more. Now I'm depressed about it again, lol.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Apr 13, 2016)

Pok?mon Red and Blue, I never figured out where they went. Pok?mon Gold and Silver I leant to a friend but he never gave them back. Luckily I still have my copy of Yellow and my bf gave me a copy of Crystal, but I still miss those old carts. I think it was just the happy memories of playing them.


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 13, 2016)

I've never lost my games. I treasure them lol, I spent my money on them.

I guess I've lost my NES games from my childhood though, or they're probably in some corner of our old place haha.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

kingdom hearts re:coded
super mario (for 3ds, i forgot what its called)
kingdom hearts 2
cooking mama
wario-ware inc

*cries in punjabi*


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 13, 2016)

I lost 70% of my Pokemon games, and I owned practically 1 from every generation


----------



## KCourtnee (Apr 14, 2016)

Games ive lost have usually been stolen lol. But here we go..

Pkmn Blue, Gold, Silver, Crystal, Ruby, Sapphire, Black, Pearl, Mystery Dungeon Blue 
All of my old Sims 1, 2 and 3 games </3
Nintendogs Chihuahua & Friends (RIP Odin and Lassie)
My Sims DS
Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness
Spyro: Enter The Dragonfly
GTA 3, Vice City, & San Andreas (PS2)
The Sims for PS2
Nintendogs + Cats 
Wario Land 3 (GBC)
102 Dalmatians (GBC)
Super Mario 2 (GBA)
ACWW
ACCF
Super Mario. Wii
AC (for Gamecube)

Aaand thats all i can remember right now. Im sure theres more though.


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2016)

Pokemon Ruby and my first ever gamecube memory card. They've been lost for YEARS and probably will be lost for more to come. ;_;

My gamecube memory card had everything. My first Paper Mario Thousand Year Door file, my first chaos on Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, my first and best Animal Crossing town... EVERYTHING! For years I would tear the house apart looking for it but had no luck. Eventually I gave up and forgot about it. I wonder something happed to it...


----------



## KCourtnee (Apr 14, 2016)

Oh yeah i also lost the first Kingdom Hearts game for PS2. Never got past the part where you fight the cards....


----------



## tae (Apr 14, 2016)

i lost plants vs zombies and some of my kingdom hearts games bc my ex gf took my old DS lite along w/ those games.. :/


----------



## Gregriii (Apr 14, 2016)

the game of my life


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (Apr 14, 2016)

I lost my Nintendogs game. It's been lost for about 3 years now.


----------



## Stil (Apr 15, 2016)

I lost the game...


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 20, 2016)

Scribblenauts for 3ds and my pokemon x

I'm more upset about pokemon x cause it has some of my OG pokemon from ruby and It really kills me cause of the remake...

and its all scribblenauts fault.


----------

